# Non-christian, pagan, etc. ?



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

I notice, at least in my area, that a lot of people who ride are christian. I'm not. I'm pagan. It feels hard to relate to people sometimes when I know that what I believe can be an antithesis to what they believe. Just as a note, I do not go around talking about what I believe to other people. It's personal for me. But I see things differently than some. I call myself "awake", in the sense of I see and feel energy all around me and things occur to me in spiritual ways that do not occur to people who are just blind or have blocked these sorts of channels, so to speak. And certainly you don't have to be pagan to experience these things.

I just wanted to see if there were other riders out there who ascribe to different beliefs, or non-beliefs.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

When I ride with people, I don't really think about their religion. I'm there to ride, not debate beliefs :lol:

Does it come up in conversation on your group rides?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I consider myself Pagan, it's the closest faith I can decide on.

I don't bother talking much about it. It irritates me to no end when people want to "pray for me" or hope I "see the light". Mainly my mother, I ignore her. I don't put people down who believe different than I do, so why am I put down for what I believe? Just blows my mind, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

I also notice a few photographer pages that do horse events and a lot of it is titled God's creatures, God's plants, etc. And I just do not believe that God is outside of the realm of nature or owns it. It just makes me scratch my head sometimes.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not religious at all, I also live in the 'Bible belt' religion discussions come up everywhere. Unfortunately in my area people (at least the ones I've met, I know not all people are like this) tend to be very judgemental if they find out you have different beliefs, and if you have none you cease to exist for them.

I'm open about it to most people, I do not judge others on their beliefs so long as they don't try to force them on me. I will however let people know that politics and religion are not up for discussion/ debate when I'm involved in an activity such as riding.

Now if I were to bring it up, I'd see myself as fair game and know that I was probably going to get some grief, if however it turned nasty or they verbally attacked me for thinking differently I'd be looking for someone new to share my time with.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

My grandpa always said " don't discuss politics, religion and women. No one knows who's right. "


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I don't see why you would find it hard to relate to people of different religions unless you're actively discussing it or related issues. We can all relate to the joy of horses, the falls we've had, training discussions, what tack we prefer... I don't see how someone's religion would make relating to people in that sense difficult. Not being able to relate to people on a personal level simply because of their religion has caused lots of problems over human history. I'm not saying you're a bad person or anything like that, but I don't see why it needs to be a concern when you're around horse people unless they're in your face about it. Try to find other things to talk about and connect with!

I'm not religious, but for a semester in undergrad I shared a suite with a super, super religious girl. One of the sweetest girls I've ever met, but her views and the importance of religion in her life seemed WAY excessive IMO. She did not keep her views a secret, would post super religious stuff on facebook, actively spoke out against the school nurse giving out contraception, would talk about how she feels sad for people who don't have god in their lives, etc. I know that she didn't approve of some aspects of my lifestyle- I didn't go to church or participate in any religious activities, my boyfriend would stay in my room when he came into town, I used hormonal birth control, etc. However, we always had very civilized conversations that we could both relate to. What was going on in school, stuff like that. I was more than aware of her religious beliefs and didn't agree with just about any of them, but we still had a very good relationship.

Now, if it's someone that constantly feels the need to mention their religion in all aspects of the conversation to the point where you can't get past it... that's a different story. It's not too hard to look past comments such as "Boy, it feels great out here today! God must have thought we deserved some nice weather!" and moving on from there... it's a different thing when someone's trying to preach to you...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

amethystdreams said:


> I also notice a few photographer pages that do horse events and a lot of it is titled God's creatures, God's plants, etc. And I just do not believe that God is outside of the realm of nature or owns it. It just makes me scratch my head sometimes.


Pagan's have more Gods to worship than you can shake a stick at and sacrifices to specific Gods was commonplace - some rituals still exist today
Wiccan Gods & Names of Pagan Gods * Wicca-Spirituality.com


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've found that in a lot of religions that when you break it down people are talking about a lot of the same things, just using different words and stories. Some people I know get so stuck in the literal interpretation of things they don't take the time to consider it from different ways. It happens on both sides of all religious debates. 

I find that when I look into religions I find more similarities than differences. 

I grew up with a mix of religions, with Catholic, Lutheran and Jewish grandparents, a pretty much atheist father and mother who was into eastern religions. My outlook is flexible. I can't believe that any of them are completely right, or completely wrong. I wonder how much of religion is culturally structured. If religions developed at the same time, in the same place, with the same people and challenges, events and thinkers, would they all be far more similar?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Unless you're constantly talking about religion, what they believe and what you believe shouldn't have an impact on your ride. You see things one way, they see things another way, and that's just fine. If you're having trouble because you want to be able to share those experiences and feelings, then you need to find people that are of like mind or at least open minded enough to talk with you about what you're sharing.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I call myself Christian because it's how I was raised, but my views on religion confuse even myself most days, since it's not a blatant, "there is one God and anything else is wrong" kind of thing to me. I feel like most religions out there hold a lot of power in and of themselves and that no one religion is the "right" one. If anyone has read Life of Pi, I felt a deep connection with the main character since he attended several different places of worship and felt the wonder in each of them equally and could not identify as merely one faith. 

In the city I used to live in, I would attend church services at the Anglican church on Sundays with my best friend, but my Indian coworker also taught me about the schools of Hinduism and showed me how he went about his daily rituals and was kind enough to include me in them. I got great fulfillment out of both experiences.

I live in a very religious Pentecostal area and aside from some barn buddies not riding on Sunday, it doesn't really affect our interactions at all. I try not to bring up religion too often because it's just one of those subjects that you can never hope to agree with everyone on. I keep my eyes and ears open to anyone who is kind and I don't feel the need to dwell deeper than that.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello from a Heathen!  I live in a typical Midwestern small town where churches outnumber gas stations. My horsey friends are all Christian. I think they're a bunch of nuts for basing their lives on an old book, but they're fine people nonetheless and I love them. We really don't talk about religion to begin with, so it's not an issue.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

clumsychelsea said:


> ....... I keep my eyes and ears open to anyone who is kind and I don't feel the need to dwell deeper than that.


 A pretty good philosophy, I'd say.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I think the most awkward religious discussion I've ever had with a horse person in a horse context was with a lady who used to board at my barn. She was again a very nice lady... but always made comments such as "Wow, God really helped keep her on the horse when he spooked" kind of stuff. Easy enough to ignore, but noticeable. Never asked me about her religion or tried to push hers on me, so didn't think much of it. 

One day we were both at the barn on a Friday. We were having a decent conversation and one of us was about to leave, so she said "I guess I'll see you tomorrow?" I said "No I won't be out tomorrow, but maybe Sunday?" She looked at me like I was on crack or something. Had this really suspicious look about her and said "I'm NEVER out on Wednesdays or Sundays. I have church on those days." It was as though she was shocked and alarmed to find out that I wasn't also preoccupied with church on both of those days and unable to make it to the barn. She just stood there looking alarmed at me so I just said "Oh... ok... I guess I'll see you next week then" and scurried off. I don't know if she was just planning on standing there looking concerned or was going to indoctrinate me, but I got a really off vibe from the whole thing and didn't want to continue that conversation...


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Im Dedicated to the Christian faith whole heartedly a pastor of a church visit the jails and prisons ministering I volunteer my time doing what I can to try and better those lives of people who are down and out.i ride with all sorts of people of all beliefs and it's never a problem in our discussions I only give my opinion when asked or preach to those who want to be preached to I have found out it never ever does any good to force your beliefs on anyone no matter what they are. I am very outspoken and believe the bible with all my heart I heard I saying one time I really like it goes like this the hardest thing to do is feed a baby when it doesn't want to eat. I don't care what you believe if another person don't agree with you you might as well keep your mouth shut


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Well I was born and raised with no religion at all, now I would say I have pagan leanings, probably wicca would be the closest. But I have friends of all sorts from Catholic, Jewish, Anglican and one of the holy roller type churches with the speaking in tongues etc. So long as it harms no one, and no one is preaching their beliefs as better than all others, I'm okay with it. Its not usually a topic of discussion.


----------



## 6th Sense (Feb 12, 2015)

Religion is just many similar paths to the same destination


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I was raised in a laid-back Christmas/Easter Christian family, and since I was a teenager I do not consider myself Christian. I jokingly call myself a Buddhichristiapagatotemist because I have found elements of Buddhism, Christianity, Paganism, and Totemism that have been meaningful in my life. That said, I’ve made my peace with the fact that other people follow Christianity as a source of their faith. For some folks it’s the faith itself, for others it’s the community built around the faith. If it gives you hope, solace, comfort, and has a meaningful place in your life, use what works. 

I do understand feeling like a bit of an outsider. My chief “belief” or way of thinking is Totemism, but not in the “Hurr durr I like wolves cause they’re cool therefore a wolf is my spirit animal” way that many people think of. Many people come into totemism wanting to know what an animal “represents” – I once walked out of a spirituality panel because the speaker said, and I quote, “Well I’m a Native American, and my people know a lot about this stuff”. 

By that logic, I am Irish, so I know a lot about potatoes, whiskey, and peat moss. It’s also an extremely limiting way to think – you weren’t born Native American or white or Chinese or whatever, so therefore this mysterious osmosis-knowledge is lost to you! But that is a classic anthropological phenomenon. We need to distinguish our own culture from that of the “outsiders”, and religion is just one of hundreds of ways we do that. In a way, horses serve this purpose, for we are finding our “people” and our own niche of people like us within this community. 

As far as totemism is concerned, I have tried to view it not as a weird, mystical-woo-woo outside force seeking me out, but something about a symbol that has meaning to me. My job is to discover why this symbol holds so much meaning for me, what that meaning is, and what it means for my life. It is a practice of self-reflection and meditation, as well as research into the symbol itself. It is less something seeking you out, but more you seeking the symbol out based on an emotional or mental need you have in your life. 

That said, learning to be gracious as well as prudent in who you let into your spiritual life will go a long way to keeping peace on that subject.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

There are lots of us that aren't Christian. But, being the minority, you will find that most of us keep our mouth shut and don't bring up religion because it rarely turns out well. Either you'll get preached at (rude), prayed for (condescending, even when said kindly), or everyone will just be really uncomfortable (awkward). That doesn't mean you can't have good discussions about religion (you can and I have) but it's far easier just to keep it away from the barn and ignore or brush off everyone else's religion related comments or even just take them for their sentiment/well wishes if they're kindly meant.

If you don't flat out contradict their assumptions, people will generally assume you are Christian too. If you are going to make it clear you are not, expect to have to discuss it. Not being Christian is a novel concept that is either interesting, frightening, or threatening to many, so they will react accordingly. I generally let them go on making assumptions unless there is a good reason not to, and those that get to know me will eventually be 'enlightened' as to my beliefs as part of getting to know me. Good people are good people, and that is that IMO. Plenty of people parrot religious texts while being horrible people too. Books don't make people, actions do.

I have only had one person I interacted with who was so religious that I started avoiding her, and she was from a legitimate missionary family and every other sentence from her mouth was somehow unavoidably religious. That, and her trying (gently but persistently) to convert me made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have come to the realization that many people who offer to pray for someone won't do anything meaningful to help. It might make those offering prayer feel good but it does nothing for the recipient.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Now, more and more medical research from leading hospitals and universities across the U.S. has shown conclusively a belief in God really IS good for you, making you healthier and happier, and helping you live longer.


Studies Prove the Healing Power of Prayer


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm inclined to believe that it's the support system, community and outlet for stress that contributes to prolonged life and better health. You see similar statistics when studying close-knit communities with strong support systems and positive outlooks. Is the link between prayer and healing causation or correlation?

I'm curious to see their sources, but could not find them anywhere?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

To pray is really about looking inward as in meditation. It's the few moments of silence at the memorial day service or other times. It's the peaceful calming of a busy mind. I sometimes coffee with the gals. If my Evang. neighbor joins us, the conversation pretty much stops because no matter what the topic, she will pull a quote from the Bible and no one wants to hear it.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm more inclined to agree with you alexischristina. Correlation does not equal causation. 

I'm agnostic, for lack of a better word. Maybe you could say spiritual without religion, but honestly I'm not sure. I believe that there's...something out there, but I don't subscribe to any of the religions here on earth. None of them click with me. But, I find a lot of comfort in independent meditation and inward thought.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting thread. I have ridden with a lot of different people, and of those I only know/think I know their religion b/c either they are family or I speculated from conversation (e.g., "when we decorated the church"). I rarely discuss my religion, and luckily none of those I have ridden with - do either.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

I'm pagan but generally you'd have to ask to find that out as I feel that sort of thing is personal.

I get along pretty well with most religions though Christians tend to be a bit obnoxious (not all, just the few really caught up in the "zeal" of it). They seem to be the only ones who want to try to convert me  I get along with anybody who doesn't try to force their beliefs on me or try to tell me i'm going to hell for not believing what they believe 

Hasn't really come up around riding for me for the most part though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Research is beginning to accept that people were here from elsewhere, prior to the ice age. There has always been a lot of denial because there was no evidence of people until after the ice age. More and more evidence keeps turning up. With limited language, how would the people here describe those who came from elsewhere. They seemed to think these outsiders were very powerful and they began making sacrifices thinking that would appease them. It seems this was the beginnings of worshipping these powerful beings. Over time, the real beings became spiritual beings, and then what we now call gods.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I hear ya mmcleodk. i am also pagan though i normally keep that info to myself. where i board everyone goes to church EVERY WEEK and are diehard republicans (not making a stereotype. honestly all the people i board with go to the same church too). people i consider friends (and who i have known for years) flipped when they found out i was democrat. suddenly it was all MY fault all the bad things are happening. i dont even want to know how nasty things will get if they found out im pagan 0.o. 

I have NO issue with people religious and political beliefs/views. it really ticks me off though when they feel their beliefs are the ONLY ones that should be and that ALL OTHERS are wrong. my favorite is when im told im going to hell lol! its a shame i dont believe in it.\

the only other horse person i have known who is pagan is my friend poptart (long story on the name). but she is the only one and i really miss our rides together. i have never had rides as good as when we would ride together because of our conversation and playing with energy.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I consider myself Christian although all those God fearin', Bible thumpin', 'everyone's goin' ta hell without Jeesus' Christians don't claim me. My beliefs are much softer and too all inclusive for them. :wink:

My favorite niece is Pagan, and we've had some long, thoughtful discussions on our belief system differences. We're actually more in sync than I am with anyone from organized religion. 

I tell people it's the belief that matters, not the trappings. You can call it nature, the force, cosmic energy or God, but we're all talking about the same power source.

I refuse to bring up religion or politics in a group setting, because too many people are rabid about one or both and I'd rather not lose friends just because my beliefs and opinions might not agree with theirs.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

I find it funny that someone made this thread for "non-christian, pagans etc" and naturally a few christians couldn't help but come comment on it trying to convince us we would be healthier to follow their faith instead 

I'm not intending disrespect to them themselves as I truly believe they believe what they are saying and from the bottom of their hearts believe they are trying to help us. I won't get mad at kindness.

I just find it amusing that if I did the same thing in their christian thread I would be crucified for it, whereas we seem to simply politely ignore it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Isn't living life really about what comes from the heart. We are born with a sense of right and wrong and if we don't listen to the negative influences of others, we will have peace in our lives.


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

Saddlebag said:


> I have come to the realization that many people who offer to pray for someone won't do anything meaningful to help. It might make those offering prayer feel good but it does nothing for the recipient.


i dont agree. It dosent just do nothing
Im not christian


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't really have a religion, I'm more spiritual. I guess if I had to chose I would consider myself pagan. The majority of Christians I have known, or worked with, or lived next door to, have tended to be judgmental and obnoxious, and some have been downright nasty and cruel. I'm not saying all Christians are that way (I know a few who are wonderful and kind), this is just what I have observed where I live with the vast majority of them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There's a huge difference between believing in a spiritual god and being connected to a particular religion. Some religions are liberal and generous in their interpretation of the bible while others follow it word for word, at least the parts that suit them. The story of Adam and Eve - the tree was a metaphor for the tree of knowledge and they were kicked out of the garden, denying their thirst for knowledge. Not all religions see it that way.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Even as a non-Christian, if someone offers to pray for me in an honest and kind fashion, I choose to view it as a compliment and an honor. If someone truly chooses to take time out of their day to wish me well, I can appreciate that. 

A good person is a good person regardless of their spiritual/religious path, and a bad person would be a bad person no matter what religion they were in. I have met bad Christians, but in my travels I have also met just as many misguided, self-absorbed, self-important and nasty Pagans who jumped at the chance to say or do something nasty to those who they perceived were “against” them. They simply couldn’t grasp that they were doing exactly what they complained about others doing. 

If you do not have the ability to see how your actions affect others, or how your own choices can lead to problems you then must deal with, it won’t matter what path you follow or what you believe. 

You can change the label on a bottle of poison a million times. Unless you pour out the poison and fill it with something else, it still contains poison.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> I consider myself Christian although all those God fearin', Bible thumpin', 'everyone's goin' ta hell without Jeesus' Christians don't claim me. My beliefs are much softer and too all inclusive for them. :wink:
> 
> My favorite niece is Pagan, and we've had some long, thoughtful discussions on our belief system differences. We're actually more in sync than I am with anyone from organized religion.
> 
> ...


On one hand, I do agree with this. On the other hand, I don't particularly want to be close with someone who pass a tremendous amount of judgment on me because our beliefs differ. Especially with regards to religion. I simply don't bring up politics because it's an argument I don't feel like having :lol: But if someone is the type of person that will dislike me because my religious beliefs are different from theirs then I really don't see the need to have them that close in my life. IMO people have to be really nuts to dislike me simply because I don't agree with them. This applies to people that I really consider friends, not just acquaintances. With acquaintances it seems better to let such issues go for the sake of having necessary social interactions that move forward.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Regardless of what any religion may preach, I'm completely in favor of human rights for all people and will not be swayed by religious beliefs.


----------

